# What's This Worth, Roughly?



## zanes_antiques (Feb 23, 2007)

I found this poison in the "Motherload Yard" in October and can't figure out what it's worth. Can someone give me an idea as to it's value please. It's an early smooth base BIM poison. It has the word "POISON" embossed on the neck horizontally just above the shoulder. I think the pictures show the name and city and state pretty well but if anyone has any questions as the exact embossing just ask. Oh well, I guess i'll tell you what's on it. It's embossed in block letters, "PREPARED BY / PROFESSOR E.H.CRANE / KALAMAZOO MICH." on one side and "EXCELSIOR / PRESERVATIVE" on the other.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's another photo.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 23, 2007)

Here is one of the neck embossing.


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice find, Zane. I'm not really up to date on embalming bottles, but if I remember correctly, the Dr. Crane is a pretty good one. I'll try to find out some more for you. ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll give ya a dollar!!![sm=lol.gif]

 I know that soda with names like that are usually good money bottles.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 23, 2007)

A friend of mine found one listed as being sold in 1995 for $140. Not too shabby! Is the any interest in this one. It's for sale.


----------



## poisons4me (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats a very good bottle and scarce,very nice find,value? what someone will pay,i want to say last one i saw sell at auction did pretty well.Let me know if you put it up for auction/sale.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 24, 2007)

If there is enough interest, I'll sell it in here.


----------



## poisons4me (Feb 28, 2007)

ID BID


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 3, 2007)

would you let me know if the bottle goes for sale,thanks


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 3, 2007)

That sure is a nice selection of poisons on your site Rick. How long has it taken you to put them together?


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 3, 2007)

years and quite a bit of  $$$$$$


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 4, 2007)

ZANES...SELL ME YOUR EMBALMER []OR..........DONT[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 4, 2007)

didn't you get my email?


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 4, 2007)

no,send private message and will check for it.thanks.rick


----------

